# Florabase vs Florite vs Amazonia Aqua



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a good substrate for a 20gal planted tank I'm upgrading to. I've done some reading but in the end I just don't know the practical/functional difference between these 3 substrates. Will it matter what substrate I get?

Thanks


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

What's your budget? I wouldn't go with fluorite, looks too much like bits of gravel and not substrate. If you're budget is low go with florabase, it's a clay based substrate and works really well. If you're a baller then go with ADA amazonia.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you EI dose, the substrate does not matter, just go for one you like the look of. Always can root tab the few plants that do need the extra substrate nutrients. Remember that your nutrients exhaust in the substrate if you do not EI dose and have a high plant load (especially with co2).


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have florite in a few tanks. Its a pain in the butt to clean. You have to rinse it lots of times. I ended up running a garden hose in a big bucket for a couple hours just to get it clean. The water was still murky afterwards. I also find some of the pieces of gravel grow hair algea on them easily. I do like the look of it though.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used florabase and Amazonia soils. I find the clay based florabase doesn't murky up the water as much, and the Amazonia has an ammonia cycle that you have to deal with for the first few weeks (depending on how many water changes you provide, and at what percentage, along with whether you have a seeded filter to use immediately).

I'd use florabase again if I had the choice, only as I've never touched florite yet.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

From my experience with all three. I personally think ADA aquasoil is the best for a planted tank, followed very closely by florabase...They are both clay style soils that encourage plant growth. Florabase is a lot cheaper than ADA aquasoil. I use ADA in my C02 injected planted tank and use florabase in my shrimp tank. I use florite mixed in with small gravel in my 72 gallon which is a low light setup and works for easy to grow plants...seems to hold up well over time compared with the clay based aquasoils which tend to be good for a year or two.

Good luck....


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

go with ECO COMPLETE


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah yes, then there's ECO complete. 
Also, I met with a very experienced older man today who had great success with a diy substrate: peat moss, neutral potting soil, gravel. That tank seemed to look better than his eco complete...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

If you sprinkle osmocote oj the bottom with the peat it definately beats any market products for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

